# Dewalt 735 Planer feed roller chain problem



## GolferGuy (Jul 15, 2017)

Hi,

My Dewalt 735 planer started making a "thumping" sound. I took off the various covers and found the feed roller chain is skipping and causing the sound. I'm not an expert at this planer since I recently purchased it so I'm not entirely sure what may be causing the problem. I removed the two sprockets and chain and cannot see any obvious problems with them.

It seems they are out of sync, but I'm not sure what's causing this. Any help is greatly appreciated.

I posted a video of it in action on You Tube for reference.





Thanks in advance for any suggestions to help me fix this. 

-Mike


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Okay, im 90% certain that sprocket on the left SHOULD NOT be moving like that. It looks like that shaft is shifting to the right, causing the chain to get hung up on top of one of the teeth. The popping noise is cause by the chain dropping back into place, dumping the tension on the mechanism. 

My guess is a broken mounting bracket on that feed roller


----------



## freedhardwoods (Sep 7, 2008)

I agree.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You need to determine why the shaft on the left is moving laterally at all. It should only be turning round.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

That out-feed roller should definitely not be shifting like that. Was this a new machine or did you purchase it used?


----------



## GolferGuy (Jul 15, 2017)

Thanks everyone. You were collectively correct.

I pulled the roller apart and the bushing was toast! 
(For reference: Part # DeWALT Bushing - 5140010-92)

The roller looks to be straight and the bushing is the only obvious defect so hopefully that'll be an easy fix.
The pictures show the bad bushing next to its counterpart on the other side of the roller for reference.

I'll let you know when I get it put back together just for follow up.
Thanks again!
-Mike


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Jiminey cricket, did someone smack that with a hammer? I'd check the roller just to make sure the shaft is still straight


----------



## GolferGuy (Jul 15, 2017)

epicfail48 said:


> Jiminey cricket, did someone smack that with a hammer? I'd check the roller just to make sure the shaft is still straight


I know right? I was thinking the same thing.
I rolled the roller along a flat surface and it appears to be straight so I don't think it's damaged. But geez, that bushing looks like it was beaten violently. 

I bought the planer used and have run about 800' through it so far before it broke down. I occasionally had some feed issues with it, but didn't worry about it until now. Perhaps this was a degenerative issue that finally came to a head. I can't say for sure, but I'm going to keep a very close eye on it moving forward to see if there appears to be another issue that was causing this.

-Mike


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Once its all back together you may want to check tension on that drive chain, as well as make sure the mounting brackets are properly aligned. Something caused that bearing to wear on one side only, it'll happen to the new one too


----------



## GolferGuy (Jul 15, 2017)

epicfail48 said:


> Once its all back together you may want to check tension on that drive chain, as well as make sure the mounting brackets are properly aligned. Something caused that bearing to wear on one side only, it'll happen to the new one too


Yep. Good advice. The "good" bushing was very gummed up and I really had to work to get it off and cleaned up. I'm thinking that might have put a strain on evenly driving the roller. Not sure if that was enough to cause it, but I'll be sure to check the tension chains and sprockets etc. when I put it back together for sure.

I'll be sure to repost and update once the parts come in and I can get back up and running.

I am wondering if anyone has suggestions on what lubricant to use for the roller bushings. It looks like the previous lubricant was graphite, but I've read on a couple of forum threads that some folks use teflon grease. I am of course hoping to avoid collecting a lot of dust that will gum things up.

Any advice/suggestions are welcome. 
-Mike


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

The only time ive seen a chain climb a sprocket like that is when it's stretched out. I'd get a new peice of chain for it also and have a good look at The sprocket.

Sent from my SM-G930R6 using Tapatalk


----------



## canarywood1 (Jun 9, 2016)

+1 to what d_slat said.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

GolferGuy said:


> Yep. Good advice. The "good" bushing was very gummed up and I really had to work to get it off and cleaned up. I'm thinking that might have put a strain on evenly driving the roller. Not sure if that was enough to cause it, but I'll be sure to check the tension chains and sprockets etc. when I put it back together for sure.
> 
> I'll be sure to repost and update once the parts come in and I can get back up and running.
> 
> ...


My personal choice in dry lubricant is Wd-40 specialist PTFE spray. Use it on all my knives and the like, makes everything nice and slippy but doesn't attract dust


----------



## freedhardwoods (Sep 7, 2008)

d_slat said:


> ....................... and have a good look at the sprocket.


If you look closely at the still pic before starting GolferGuys vid, one side of the teeth on the sprocket does appear to be worn where the chain has been jumping.

If the chain links still seem to be tight, one fix I've seen several times is to pull the sprocket off and turn it around so the chain is running on the "good" side of the teeth. You can get a lot more life out of the old parts before having to buy new.

If you replace the chain though, the ideal situation is to replace both sprockets, not just the visibly worn one. It's the same principle as changing races when changing bearings no matter how good the race looks.


----------



## kentucky tom (Feb 19, 2017)

Check to see all link flex and one not frozen. If frozen. Replace chain. May be something on or around the pressure rollers causing the thump. When it's turned on without wood going though does it hump? If so, you may have a bad bearing in the transport line of rollers

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk


----------

